# 2017 Gay Days @ the Walt Disney World Resort



## dano4

*2017 Gay Days* @ the *Walt Disney World Resort* is just about four months away and I can't wait! My partner and I will be flying in late Tuesday May 30th and flying out Tuesday June 6th.  We're staying at *Disney's Polynesian Villas* for the very first time! I'll be posting our itinerary soon as well as details for the ever popular *monorail crawl* that will be held Wednesday May 31st.  Looking forward to connecting with familiar faces and hoping to make some new friends as well.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

I've been waiting for this thread to get started. My BF and I are coming in on Thursday June 1st and staying until June 5th at Walt Disney World's Yacht Club. Is it me or does it seem like Gay Days is a smaller affair than it was last year? There seems to be less festivities and such.

Solomon


----------



## EastcoastdudeCanada

dano4 said:


> *2017 Gay Days* @ the *Walt Disney World Resort* is just about four months away and I can't wait! My partner and I will be flying in late Tuesday May 30th and flying out Tuesday June 6th.  We're staying at *Disney's Polynesian Villas* for the very first time! I'll be posting our itinerary soon as well as details for the ever popular *monorail crawl* that will be held Wednesday May 31st.  Looking forward to connecting with familiar faces and hoping to make some new friends as well.


Looking forward to seeing you guys again.   Marcel


----------



## FarCityGuy

Woots!  Yay!  Woohoo!  Dan has started the thread this year for what is guaranteed to be another fabulously fun time at gay days!  We are ready for the fun to begin!  We fly in on Wednesday morning, May 31st and stay until Monday, June 5th.  For anybody who has never joined us for the monorail crawl, it is a "must do!!!"  Last year, it was one of the highlights of the week, and we really enjoyed meeting new friends from all over.  Oh, and we just happened to be the last two survivors of the night.  LOL!  I can't wait!  I can't wait!  This is always such a fun week!
Solomon, it does appear as though there may not be as many OMW events this year.  They had so many last year, that I wonder if they had to cut back a bit this year.  Our Arizona buds are highly recommending Riptide on Friday night at Typhoon Lagoon and spending Sunday at Epcot. 
Oh, and for those of you who have never been to gay days at Disney before, you really have no idea what you have been missing out on!


----------



## dano4

*Riptide* is always one of the highlights of our visit and I'm sure this year will be no exception.  We used to purchase the *VIP* pass but due to the fact that _they restrict you to a private area_ to indulge in your *unlimited* adult beverages, we now purchase just the regular ticket.  It's much more fun to freely walk around *Disney's Typhoon Lagoon* with your drink.  Last year, nine of us hung together enjoying the music and scenery.  I think we even managed to stow away on two rafts for a journey down *Gang Plank Falls *together.  Check out the link below if you're interested in joining us.

http://www.onemagicalweekend.com/riptide.php


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Woots!  Yay!  Woohoo!  Dan has started the thread this year for what is guaranteed to be another fabulously fun time at gay days!  We are ready for the fun to begin!  We fly in on Wednesday morning, May 31st and stay until Monday, June 5th.  For anybody who has never joined us for the monorail crawl, it is a "must do!!!"  Last year, it was one of the highlights of the week, and we really enjoyed meeting new friends from all over.  Oh, and we just happened to be the last two survivors of the night.  LOL!  I can't wait!  I can't wait!  This is always such a fun week!
> Solomon, it does appear as though there may not be as many OMW events this year.  They had so many last year, that I wonder if they had to cut back a bit this year.  Our Arizona buds are highly recommending Riptide on Friday night at Typhoon Lagoon and spending Sunday at Epcot.
> Oh, and for those of you who have never been to gay days at Disney before, you really have no idea what you have been missing out on!


Yes Far City Guy....it will be good to see you bois again this year.  It was really fun to meet you last year on Dano's monorail Crawl! And then hang out a bit after that.  And I am very happy to hear that you guys are looking at Rip Tide and Sunday at Epcot.....those should both be good times.....and don't worry.......I will keep prodding Dano to post some more details about this year's Crawl  .......but in the meantime....you know how he likes to keep us in suspense......so  until then.


----------



## EDCCFO

EastcoastdudeCanada said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys again.   Marcel


same here.....hope your making Dano's 4th annual Monorail Crawl!


----------



## FarCityGuy

Hey, dano!  Something you may want to think about for this year's crawl is hitting the Grand Floridian before the Polynesian.  That outdoor patio bar next to Trader Vic's Grotto at the Polynesian is a great place to see the fireworks over the MK.  They even pipe in the soundtrack there.  Not to mention that since you guys will be staying there, you can enjoy an extra drink or two and still be able to get back to your villa.  Hehehe.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Hey, dano!  Something you may want to think about for this year's crawl is hitting the Grand Floridian before the Polynesian.  That outdoor patio bar next to Trader Vic's Grotto at the Polynesian is a great place to see the fireworks over the MK.  They even pipe in the soundtrack there.  Not to mention that since you guys will be staying there, you can enjoy an extra drink or two and still be able to get back to your villa.  Hehehe.


Hey Far City Guy.....Now that's a pretty good idea.....this way Dano can just stumble back to his room instead of tripping onto his face on the monorail platform


----------



## EDCCFO

If you want another quick way to keep up on Dano's Monorail Crawl, you can join a group on FaceBook.  Look for "Gay Days Disney Monorail Crawl".


----------



## BadBoyBill

dano4 said:


> *Riptide* is always one of the highlights of our visit and I'm sure this year will be no exception.  We used to purchase the *VIP* pass but due to the fact that _they restrict you to a private area_ to indulge in your *unlimited* adult beverages, we now purchase just the regular ticket.  It's much more fun to freely walk around *Disney's Typhoon Lagoon* with your drink.  Last year, nine of us hung together enjoying the music and scenery.  I think we even managed to stow away on two rafts for a journey down *Gang Plank Falls *together.  Check out the link below if you're interested in joining us.
> 
> http://www.onemagicalweekend.com/riptide.php


*
New waterslide coming to Disney's Typhoon Lagoon*
According to the Disney Parks Blog, the new ride, Miss Adventure Falls, will open in March and will become the longest ride in the history of Disney's water parks. 

The pirate-themed, four-person attraction allows families to voyage to find the tropical treasure of "Captain Mary Oceaneer—a sea-faring treasure hunter whose haul was caught in a rogue typhoon." 

Of course, no ride is complete without a slightly creepy audio-animatronic parrot, the captain's diving partner, which will interact with riders on the aquatic coaster.
http://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/...w-waterslide-coming-to-disneys-typhoon-lagoon


----------



## *Tiggerific*

I have only been to WDW twice in my life and one of those times was as a child. The other was in 2014 with my wife on our honeymoon. She is not so much the Disney Freak I am, but I just might be able to persuade her to take a trip to WDW during this time if not this year in the future. It sounds like a blast.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

BadBoyBill said:


> *New waterslide coming to Disney's Typhoon Lagoon*
> According to the Disney Parks Blog, the new ride, Miss Adventure Falls, will open in March and will become the longest ride in the history of Disney's water parks.
> 
> The pirate-themed, four-person attraction allows families to voyage to find the tropical treasure of "Captain Mary Oceaneer—a sea-faring treasure hunter whose haul was caught in a rogue typhoon."
> 
> Of course, no ride is complete without a slightly creepy audio-animatronic parrot, the captain's diving partner, which will interact with riders on the aquatic coaster.
> http://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/...w-waterslide-coming-to-disneys-typhoon-lagoon



That sounds like ALOT of fun. I've never been to the Riptide party before (or Typhoon Lagoon) for that matter. Are there alot of thrill sounding rides like this one there? In my head I always assumed there was like a lazy river...and a tub.

Solomon


----------



## Puer Aeternus

*Tiggerific* said:


> I have only been to WDW twice in my life and one of those times was as a child. The other was in 2014 with my wife on our honeymoon. She is not so much the Disney Freak I am, but I just might be able to persuade her to take a trip to WDW during this time if not this year in the future. It sounds like a blast.



You should absolutely come! I've gone for the last two years and had an amazing time each time. There's nothing quite like it.

Solomon


----------



## FarCityGuy

Today is February 2nd.  On June 2nd, we should all be at Riptide!  Yay!!!


----------



## BadBoyBill

Puer Aeternus said:


> That sounds like ALOT of fun. I've never been to the Riptide party before (or Typhoon Lagoon) for that matter. Are there alot of thrill sounding rides like this one there? In my head I always assumed there was like a lazy river...and a tub.
> 
> Solomon


No, not really. There is the lazy river, some tube slides and the main pool area. They have one ride that is better but it closes within the first hour or so. We missed it last year. This one sounds more thrilling that it likely will be. I got the impression is was fun but not a huge thrill ride. If it is then it will likely close early too. It's mainly drinking, dancing...


----------



## Jonathanju

My husband & I will be back this year...looking forward to meeting some new people again...we will be staying at the WDW Swan & attending the parks on their specific days in addition to Riptide on Friday night which is a MUST do....lots of fun meeting new people, drinking, dancing & enjoying the waterslides.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Jonathanju said:


> My husband & I will be back this year...looking forward to meeting some new people again...we will be staying at the WDW Swan & attending the parks on their specific days in addition to Riptide on Friday night which is a MUST do....lots of fun meeting new people, drinking, dancing & enjoying the waterslides.


I hope that you guys will be able to join us for the monorail crawl on Wednesday night, too! We had a lot of fun last year meeting some of the guys on Wednesday night and then being able to hang out with them some during the following days.  It will be cool this year to once again re-connect with the guys we met last year.


----------



## EDCCFO

*Tiggerific* said:


> I have only been to WDW twice in my life and one of those times was as a child. The other was in 2014 with my wife on our honeymoon. She is not so much the Disney Freak I am, but I just might be able to persuade her to take a trip to WDW during this time if not this year in the future. It sounds like a blast.


It is really a fun time for sure.....convince her that she will have a blast at the monorail crawl, rip tide and of course just the sea of red shirts at the parks.


----------



## EDCCFO

Jonathanju said:


> My husband & I will be back this year...looking forward to meeting some new people again...we will be staying at the WDW Swan & attending the parks on their specific days in addition to Riptide on Friday night which is a MUST do....lots of fun meeting new people, drinking, dancing & enjoying the waterslides.


If you are arriving on Wednesday.....be sure to check out Dano's Monorail Crawl.....it is a great way to get to know some new people and have a lot of fun besides.


----------



## EDCCFO

BadBoyBill said:


> *New waterslide coming to Disney's Typhoon Lagoon*
> According to the Disney Parks Blog, the new ride, Miss Adventure Falls, will open in March and will become the longest ride in the history of Disney's water parks.
> 
> The pirate-themed, four-person attraction allows families to voyage to find the tropical treasure of "Captain Mary Oceaneer—a sea-faring treasure hunter whose haul was caught in a rogue typhoon."
> 
> Of course, no ride is complete without a slightly creepy audio-animatronic parrot, the captain's diving partner, which will interact with riders on the aquatic coaster.
> http://www.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/...w-waterslide-coming-to-disneys-typhoon-lagoon


Be sure to check out Dano's monorail Crawl  Wednesday......it's a great way to meet some new friends.


----------



## FarCityGuy

EDCCFO said:


> If you are arriving on Wednesday.....be sure to check out Dano's Monorail Crawl.....it is a great way to get to know some new people and have a lot of fun besides.


Hopefully, the monorail crawl will include the "gay cruise" (LOL...the water taxi ride from the Wilderness Campground to the CR) will still be included on this year's crawl, too!


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Hopefully, the monorail crawl will include the "gay cruise" (LOL...the water taxi ride from the Wilderness Campground to the CR) will still be included on this year's crawl, too!


We will see what Dano has planned for this year....but if I remember correctly, last year, the official Crawl started at 7:00pm at the Out Rim....but for those that wanted an early bird start (LOL)....we did begin at Fort Wilderness before the official Crawl began and yes we did get to enjoy that gay cruise.


----------



## EastcoastdudeCanada

EDCCFO said:


> same here.....hope your making Dano's 4th annual Monorail Crawl!



100%


----------



## dano4

*Itinerary for the May 31, 2017 Monorail Crawl*​


We'll begin at *7:00 PM* inside Disney's Contemporary Resort.  At *Outer Rim*, we'll enjoy a spectacular view of Bay Lake while we mingle with old friends and greet some some new ones.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/outer-rim/

After a beverage or two, around *8:15 PM*, we'll board the monorail at Disney's Contemporary Resort and travel to Disney's Polynesian Village Resort.  Once there, we'll meet at *Trader Sam's Grog Grotto* and /or *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace* (the grotto might reach capacity).
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-grog-grotto/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-tiki-terrace/

At *9:00 PM*, from *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace*, look across Seven Seas Lagoon high above Cinderella Castle and enjoy *Happily Ever After*, Magic Kingdom's newest fireworks show.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happily-ever-after-fireworks/

Around *10:00 PM*, we'll board the monorail at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and travel to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa.  There, we'll meet at *Mizner's Lounge* for our night caps.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/mizner-lounge/

_For those that want to begin even earlier, at *5:00 PM*, I'll be at *Crockett's Tavern* near the Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort loading up on pizza, wings, and beer._
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cabins-at-fort-wilderness-resort/crockett-tavern/_

I hope that you will join us and please pass this on to your friends that aren't part of the DIS.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here or find me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/danielphawleyjr


----------



## FarCityGuy

The monorail crawl itinerary looks good.  Count us in!!!  Party of two...hehehe


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> The monorail crawl itinerary looks good.  Count us in!!!  Party of two...hehehe


Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear friends,

Thought I'd put out the call.  I will be going to Gay Days this year but at the moment, I'm going by myself so I'm looking for people to hang out with.  I'm glad I found out about the monorail crawl.  I'm in.


----------



## BadBoyBill

rbthntschl said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Thought I'd put out the call.  I will be going to Gay Days this year but at the moment, I'm going by myself so I'm looking for people to hang out with.  I'm glad I found out about the monorail crawl.  I'm in.


Check out our Facebook group "gay days disney monorail crawl"


----------



## rbthntschl

Thank you.  I just sent a request to join.


----------



## EDCCFO

rbthntschl said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Thought I'd put out the call.  I will be going to Gay Days this year but at the moment, I'm going by myself so I'm looking for people to hang out with.  I'm glad I found out about the monorail crawl.  I'm in.


This is always a fun event and for sure a good way to meet some new people.  Looking forward to meeting. Oh and if you have not done Rip Tide before, that is also a very fun event and I know that several that attend the Crawl will also be going to Rip Tide.


----------



## rbthntschl

Yeah, me and a bathing suit, not too pretty at my age.


----------



## EDCCFO

rbthntschl said:


> Yeah, me and a bathing suit, not too pretty at my age.


Trust me......there are plenty of guys at Rip Tide that are not Twinks....you should really think about it.....


----------



## rbthntschl

It's not the Twinks, it's the muscle guys.  Or do they not show up?


----------



## FarCityGuy

rbthntschl said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Thought I'd put out the call.  I will be going to Gay Days this year but at the moment, I'm going by myself so I'm looking for people to hang out with.  I'm glad I found out about the monorail crawl.  I'm in.


I don't think you have a thing to worry about coming solo.  I have attended both with a group of friends and solo.  When I have come by myself, I always met new friends and I always had a great time.  In fact, I think that coming with a group of friends can be a bit more of a challenge to try to keep everybody happy.  This will be the third year that I will be coming with my best friend, and we always have a really fun time.  I highly recommend the monorail crawl!  Not only is it a great way to meet new friends, but you will discover that Dan and Ed are the ultimate party hosts!  And, don't shy away from Riptide!  This ol' bear is planning on going, and at one of the bears pool parties last year, I actually had a twink tell me that my swim trunks were not skimpy enough.  LOL!


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear FarCityGuy,

Thank you for saying that.  I'm a little (ok a lot) on the shy side so it takes some effort to approach a new group of people.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> I don't think you have a thing to worry about coming solo.  I have attended both with a group of friends and solo.  When I have come by myself, I always met new friends and I always had a great time.  In fact, I think that coming with a group of friends can be a bit more of a challenge to try to keep everybody happy.  This will be the third year that I will be coming with my best friend, and we always have a really fun time.  I highly recommend the monorail crawl!  Not only is it a great way to meet new friends, but you will discover that Dan and Ed are the ultimate party hosts!  And, don't shy away from Riptide!  This ol' bear is planning on going, and at one of the bears pool parties last year, I actually had a twink tell me that my swim trunks were not skimpy enough.  LOL!


Well said Far City Guy!! And oh my......i think today is 100 days til the Crawl!


----------



## FarCityGuy

Hmm...nobody has mentioned, yet, about the opening of Pandora, The World of Avatar, at Animal Kingdom on May 27th!  We are very excited about that, and we are planning to be there on gay day, Thursday, June 1st!


----------



## BadBoyBill

FarCityGuy said:


> Hmm...nobody has mentioned, yet, about the opening of Pandora, The World of Avatar, at Animal Kingdom on May 27th!  We are very excited about that, and we are planning to be there on gay day, Thursday, June 1st!



I'm excited about it. There are a few posts on the "Gay Days Disney Monorail Crawl" group on Facebook. I already have it worked into our plans to go twice. There is a new restaurant there too. I keep watching any mention of ADR opening. We love the new MK Skipper Canteen. I think it's the best restaurant in the MK not that there are many great ones in that park.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

FarCityGuy said:


> Hmm...nobody has mentioned, yet, about the opening of Pandora, The World of Avatar, at Animal Kingdom on May 27th!  We are very excited about that, and we are planning to be there on gay day, Thursday, June 1st!



Oh I'm definitely looking forward to it too! My boyfriend not so much but since he's a Disney employee he pays far too much attention to the negative insider info from the folks that work there. I've been trying to refrain from finding out any information about it because I LOVE surprises...yet sadly and very seldomly surprised. Trying to do it on the Thursday Gay days too. I've heard it's supposed to be even better at night so might try to book FP+ for evening. Just waiting for the 60 day window to open. Getting close though...

Solomon


----------



## BadBoyBill

Puer Aeternus said:


> Oh I'm definitely looking forward to it too! My boyfriend not so much but since he's a Disney employee he pays far too much attention to the negative insider info from the folks that work there. I've been trying to refrain from finding out any information about it because I LOVE surprises...yet sadly and very seldomly surprised. Trying to do it on the Thursday Gay days too. I've heard it's supposed to be even better at night so might try to book FP+ for evening. Just waiting for the 60 day window to open. Getting close though...
> 
> Solomon



Yes we heard night would be better as well so we planned one day for early FP and one for late ones and Rivers of Light. Have you seen it yet Solomon? We enjoyed the Jungle Book show but the projections were poor and other aspects were very weak. We could see the potential though. It still was enjoyable. The theater is great.


----------



## Jonathanju

Booked reservations for the new ROL show over at AK on Thursday evening (might end up cancelling due to the World of Avatar being open / we would rather have time to explore World of Avatar @ night vs watching ROL show + the fact they expect you to be there at least 2hours prior to showtime for meal) We also made reservations for the Fireworks Dessert Party (Plaza Garden Viewing) on Saturday evening...anyone else planning on attending either?


----------



## dano4

FarCityGuy said:


> Hmm...nobody has mentioned, yet, about the opening of Pandora, The World of Avatar, at Animal Kingdom on May 27th!  We are very excited about that, and we are planning to be there on gay day, Thursday, June 1st!



We are most definitely excited about the opening of *Pandora: World of Avatar*.  The announcement of it's opening dates really put a smile on my face.  Remember when *Frozen Ever After* opened shortly after 2016 Gay Days? Our initial plan is to lock-in a FastPass+ for *AVATAR Flight of Passage* for Thursday June 1st and also hit the park at rope drop that same day to experience the *Na'vi River Journey* with minimal wait.  I'm hoping to get a dinner reservation at *Satu’li Canteen*.  Can't wait until booking windows open-up!


----------



## EDCCFO

Jonathanju said:


> Booked reservations for the new ROL show over at AK on Thursday evening (might end up cancelling due to the World of Avatar being open / we would rather have time to explore World of Avatar @ night vs watching ROL show + the fact they expect you to be there at least 2hours prior to showtime for meal) We also made reservations for the Fireworks Dessert Party (Plaza Garden Viewing) on Saturday evening...anyone else planning on attending either?


I would book FP at Avatar for the morning and then once you use all 3, try for Rivers at night. We plan to do DAK on Thursday both at Rope Drop.....and then after an afternoon break....come back for Dinner and night time and Rivers.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

So I have never been to Gay Days at Disney.  I just joined Disney Vacation Club and my friend Jen is a big Disney fan.  We're debating going this year if not next, but i'm curious what it is like?  Is it just like the park any other time but just a lot more crowded?  I know its not a Disney event so what types of events are going on?


----------



## Puer Aeternus

BadBoyBill said:


> Yes we heard night would be better as well so we planned one day for early FP and one for late ones and Rivers of Light. Have you seen it yet Solomon? We enjoyed the Jungle Book show but the projections were poor and other aspects were very weak. We could see the potential though. It still was enjoyable. The theater is great.



I'm looking forward to ROL too. When we were there last year the had Jungle Book and I think I might be amongst the few that absolutely loved it. I thought the combination of jazz and traditional Indian music was some of the most clever mashsup I've heard. It worked so well and I'm a sucked for Bollywood dance. It helped put the story in a cultural context that wasn't present (for me) before. I didn't pay much attention to the projections but do remember they were fairly hard to see. I was more focused on the amazing dancers...and they were everywhere. I would have killed to dance in that show. ROL will likely not live up to the hype. best to go in with low expectations and be pleasantly surprised.

Solomon


----------



## Puer Aeternus

dano4 said:


> We are most definitely excited about the opening of *Pandora: World of Avatar*.  The announcement of it's opening dates really put a smile on my face.  Remember when *Frozen Ever After* opened shortly after 2016 Gay Days? Our initial plan is to lock-in a FastPass+ for *AVATAR Flight of Passage* for Thursday June 1st and also hit the park at rope drop that same day to experience the *Na'vi River Journey* with minimal wait.  I'm hoping to get a dinner reservation at *Satu’li Canteen*.  Can't wait until booking windows open-up!



The announcement of Pandora's date felt like a weight lifted off of my shoulders. I just knew what happened last year with FEA would happen with Pandora. I'm glad that I was wrong. I'm watching my days on the My Disney App and plan to lock in in FP+ for Pandora on Thursday also. I just hope that 60 days out is okay and that they're not all taken. I know how quickly things go when its a new experience. Doing the River Journey at rope drop is a really good idea. I might steal that plan from you. 

Solomon


----------



## dano4

BostonLawyer978 said:


> So I have never been to Gay Days at Disney.  I just joined Disney Vacation Club and my friend Jen is a big Disney fan.  We're debating going this year if not next, but i'm curious what it is like?  Is it just like the park any other time but just a lot more crowded?  I know its not a Disney event so what types of events are going on?



Welcome to Disney Vacation Club! Which resort did you buy into? Gay Days at Walt Disney World is a lot like any other day at the parks except on specific days, you'll notice a lot of guys and gals wearing red.  As far as events, check out the website below.  Oh...and by the way, if you go, join us Wednesday evening for the monorail crawl (details on the second page of this thread).

http://www.onemagicalweekend.com/


----------



## EDCCFO

BostonLawyer978 said:


> So I have never been to Gay Days at Disney.  I just joined Disney Vacation Club and my friend Jen is a big Disney fan.  We're debating going this year if not next, but i'm curious what it is like?  Is it just like the park any other time but just a lot more crowded?  I know its not a Disney event so what types of events are going on?


Gay Days is not just Disney, but incorporates a variety of experiences/events outside of Mouseland. For example, there are several parties that go on at various hotels (off property) including the "host hotel" (which I think this year is the Double Tree) as well as a day/night at Universal. Also, you should check out the website "One Magical Weekend" to get more information about the Gay Days events.  But for those who enjoy mostly the Disney experience for Gay Days (which we do), the "red shirts" go to a different Park each of the 4 Disney Gay Days (Thursday is DAK; Friday is Studios; Saturday is MK; Sunday is Epcot). We enjoy spending our Gay Days mostly at Disney, but we do sprinkle in a bit of partying too. We enjoy the Monorail Crawl on Wednesday night; Riptide on Friday night; and then a few adult beverages as we _Drink Around the World_ Sunday night. We visit Orlando somewhat regularly and quite honestly, the Gay Days trip is definitely our favorite.You must give it a try.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

dano4 said:


> We are most definitely excited about the opening of *Pandora: World of Avatar*.  The announcement of it's opening dates really put a smile on my face.  Remember when *Frozen Ever After* opened shortly after 2016 Gay Days? Our initial plan is to lock-in a FastPass+ for *AVATAR Flight of Passage* for Thursday June 1st and also hit the park at rope drop that same day to experience the *Na'vi River Journey* with minimal wait.  I'm hoping to get a dinner reservation at *Satu’li Canteen*.  Can't wait until booking windows open-up!



Are we certain its going to be possible to get a FP+ for the Pandora rides? Any official word? I just got my park tickets and am waiting for the 60 day window to start booking FP+'s but am worried that they won't allow for them as it will only be a few days into its opening.

Solomon


----------



## FarCityGuy

BostonLawyer978 said:


> So I have never been to Gay Days at Disney.  I just joined Disney Vacation Club and my friend Jen is a big Disney fan.  We're debating going this year if not next, but i'm curious what it is like?  Is it just like the park any other time but just a lot more crowded?  I know its not a Disney event so what types of events are going on?


Events take place all over the Orlando area during gay days.  I believe that there are currently four main groups involved.  Gay Days, Inc. has its host hotel at The Doubletree at Seaworld.  The B Resort is the host hotel for One Magical Weekend.  A bears event (I think it is called Tidal Wave) is usually centered at the Holiday Inn at WDW.  Not sure, but I think the Girls In Wonderland events are at the Sheraton.  We usually stay at a nice hotel for about half price, right across the street from The Doubletree at Seaworld.  This year, I think we will probably do two days at WDW, AK on Thursday and Epcot on Sunday.  Plus, we are planning to attend Riptide for the first time ever, on Friday night at Typhoon Lagoon.  The pool parties and expo at The Doubletree are a lot of fun.  And, we enjoy going to Parliament House for their parties/concerts.  They haven't announced their line-up for this year, yet.  There may not be enough time for us to do it this year, but Hamburger Mary's in downtown Orlando is a lot of fun and always puts on an excellent drag show.  Perhaps the biggest problem with gay days is that there are so many events and activities going on that there is simply no way to attend all of them.  And, we highly recommend Dano's monorail crawl on Wednesday night!  That is one of the "must do" events on our list!


----------



## BadBoyBill

dano4 said:


> We are most definitely excited about the opening of *Pandora: World of Avatar*.  The announcement of it's opening dates really put a smile on my face.  Remember when *Frozen Ever After* opened shortly after 2016 Gay Days? Our initial plan is to lock-in a FastPass+ for *AVATAR Flight of Passage* for Thursday June 1st and also hit the park at rope drop that same day to experience the *Na'vi River Journey* with minimal wait.  I'm hoping to get a dinner reservation at *Satu’li Canteen*.  Can't wait until booking windows open-up!


*Satu’li Canteen* is a QS restaurant. I tried to make reservations but it is not loaded yet. Here is the link https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/map/#/id=satuli-canteen/ when it opens hopefully we will catch it before it books up. It sounds like there are a lot of people wanting to book it. I will let you know if I hear of it opening. If you see it open can you please text me. Thanks, I am so excited for this year.


----------



## C.R.

BostonLawyer978 said:


> So I have never been to Gay Days at Disney.  I just joined Disney Vacation Club and my friend Jen is a big Disney fan.  We're debating going this year if not next, but i'm curious what it is like?  Is it just like the park any other time but just a lot more crowded?  I know its not a Disney event so what types of events are going on?



YOU should definately come!  This is my first gay days, and a group of 6 friends from the Boston area are coming down for it, nice mix of great people--we are all looking forward to a great time.

And I'm really excited for Dan's Monorail Crawl!


----------



## dano4

BadBoyBill said:


> *Satu’li Canteen* is a QS restaurant. I tried to make reservations but it is not loaded yet. Here is the link https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/map/#/id=satuli-canteen/ when it opens hopefully we will catch it before it books up. It sounds like there are a lot of people wanting to book it. I will let you know if I hear of it opening. If you see it open can you please text me. Thanks, I am so excited for this year.



Excited too Bill! Just 81 days until I check-in.


----------



## EDCCFO

Puer Aeternus said:


> Are we certain its going to be possible to get a FP+ for the Pandora rides? Any official word? I just got my park tickets and am waiting for the 60 day window to start booking FP+'s but am worried that they won't allow for them as it will only be a few days into its opening.
> 
> Solomon


latest news is no news....sorry....but presumably you will be able to get FP.....the question is when.....


----------



## rbthntschl

I think if you are staying on a Disney property, you can book FP at 60 days out.  There's probably information on wdwinfo.com.


----------



## BadBoyBill

rbthntschl said:


> I think if you are staying on a Disney property, you can book FP at 60 days out.  There's probably information on wdwinfo.com.



It will be eventually but sometimes Disney does odd things when a new attraction or restaurant opens to allow them to better manage capacity. My guess is this will have a soft opening. I also anticipate A.K. moving to a tiered FP+ system like EPCOT and H.S.


----------



## Billnpcola

This is my Husbands and I 1st year at gaydays! staying at Coronado from 29th-June 4th and Port Orleans June 4th to 10th. Monorail Crawl sounds so cool. Worried about how DIS 20th anniversary is going to cut into the gaydays activities. Looking to make new friends and Riptide tickets already purchased.


----------



## dano4

Billnpcola said:


> This is my Husbands and I year at gaydays! staying at Coronado from 29th-June 4th and Port Orleans June 4th to 10th. Monorail Crawl sounds so cool. Worried about how DIS 20th anniversary is going to cut into the gaydays activities. Looking to make new friends and Riptide tickets already purchased.



I know you and your husband will have a magical vacation.  I hope you can join us at the monorail crawl as it's such a great way to meet new friends.  I've never stayed at either resort you've got reserved though I have been in the pool at Port Orleans Riverside.  From what I remember, it was just like being in a Mark Twain book.  Riptide is a blast as well.  I too wonder what the DIS has planned and I'm thinking their event(s) will coincide well with any gay days events that are taking place.  I'd actually like to meet some of the team to say hi and congratulate them on reaching their platinum (_modern times_) anniversary.


----------



## FarCityGuy

C.R. said:


> YOU should definately come!  This is my first gay days, and a group of 6 friends from the Boston area are coming down for it, nice mix of great people--we are all looking forward to a great time.
> 
> And I'm really excited for Dan's Monorail Crawl!


You guys have made some great decisions!
#1 Great Decision:  Coming to gay days!
#2 Great Decision:  Participating in the Wednesday night monorail crawl!
Come ready for a fabulous time!  I should caution you, though.  Gay Days is so much fun that once you attend for the first time, you may find yourself coming back again year after year.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Billnpcola said:


> This is my Husbands and I year at gaydays! staying at Coronado from 29th-June 4th and Port Orleans June 4th to 10th. Monorail Crawl sounds so cool. Worried about how DIS 20th anniversary is going to cut into the gaydays activities. Looking to make new friends and Riptide tickets already purchased.


Woots!  You guys have also made a great decision to come to gay days!  I will echo dano by saying that I hope you will join the monorail crawl on Wednesday night.  The crawl is at the top of our "must do" list.  Geez, dano!  Your monorail crawl outranks Pandora on my list.


----------



## Billnpcola

Jonathanju said:


> Booked reservations for the new ROL show over at AK on Thursday evening (might end up cancelling due to the World of Avatar being open / we would rather have time to explore World of Avatar @ night vs watching ROL show + the fact they expect you to be there at least 2hours prior to showtime for meal) We also made reservations for the Fireworks Dessert Party (Plaza Garden Viewing) on Saturday evening...anyone else planning on attending either?



Fireworks desert party with Plaza viewing booked as well for the 3rd. I took too much time to decide if I wanted a table or not and they sold out. Booked the ROL buffet dining option on the 1st because I'm planning on being in the park for nightime pandora on a different day. Cant Wait!!


----------



## Puer Aeternus

EDCCFO said:


> latest news is no news....sorry....but presumably you will be able to get FP.....the question is when.....



*fingers crossed*

Solomon


----------



## Puer Aeternus

rbthntschl said:


> I think if you are staying on a Disney property, you can book FP at 60 days out.  There's probably information on wdwinfo.com.



We are staying on property. We'll be at the Yacht Club. I was just worried that because it's a new area with new rides they wouldn't allow for FP right away.

Solomon


----------



## Puer Aeternus

FarCityGuy said:


> You guys have made some great decisions!
> #1 Great Decision:  Coming to gay days!
> #2 Great Decision:  Participating in the Wednesday night monorail crawl!
> Come ready for a fabulous time!  I should caution you, though.  Gay Days is so much fun that once you attend for the first time, you may find yourself coming back again year after year.



Truer words have never been spoke. SO addictive. Three years and counting. The first year I came by myself. The second year I met my prince there and this year I'm returning with him.

Solomon


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> You guys have made some great decisions!
> #1 Great Decision:  Coming to gay days!
> #2 Great Decision:  Participating in the Wednesday night monorail crawl!
> Come ready for a fabulous time!  I should caution you, though.  Gay Days is so much fun that once you attend for the first time, you may find yourself coming back again year after year.


so true far city guy......our 6th year in a row....not yet a veteran....but def not a newbie either....


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Woots!  You guys have also made a great decision to come to gay days!  I will echo dano by saying that I hope you will join the monorail crawl on Wednesday night.  The crawl is at the top of our "must do" list.  Geez, dano!  Your monorail crawl outranks Pandora on my list.


he he he far city guy......while Dano's monorail crawl is certainly a must do........not sure about putting it above Pandora.....maybe on the same level ....


----------



## Puer Aeternus

EDCCFO said:


> he he he far city guy......while Dano's monorail crawl is certainly a must do........not sure about putting it above Pandora.....maybe on the same level ....



I'm happy to hear I'm not the only person shamelessly excited about Pandora...I feel like it's a secret shame. I wasn't even that big of an Avatar fan but I'm just thinking about it as a mystical land come to life...and I can NOT wait.

Solomon


----------



## Billnpcola

Is the monorail crawl red shirt as well?


----------



## dano4

Billnpcola said:


> Is the monorail crawl red shirt as well?



It's a "wear whatever you want" type of gathering that's quickly approaching.


----------



## FarCityGuy

dano4 said:


> It's a "wear whatever you want" type of gathering that's quickly approaching.


I think it was Ed who was stylin' and profilin' last year with his big cowboy hat and the bright pink pants.


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> I think it was Ed who was stylin' and profilin' last year with his big cowboy hat and the bright pink pants.


Thanks for the compliment Far City Guy.......keep your eyes open this year at the Crawl.....as i am sure you will not miss me


----------



## BostonLawyer978

I have never been, but am probably going in 2018 with some friends.  The only websites I've seen (so far gaydays.com and onemagicalweekend.com) make this seem like just another gay pride week.  They don't even REFERENCE Disney, just a bunch of pool parties, clubs and a drag pageant.  While I like those things, my lesbian friends who were going to come with aren't going to be too keen, and honestly i'm disappointed.  Am I missing something, can someone enlighten me?


----------



## rbthntschl

My dear BostonLawyer978,

I have been to Disney World Gay Days at least a dozen times.  This is the first Florida trip where I am doing one of the parties (I have done the parties at Disneyland Gay Days).  I and most of my crowd have been content to just go to the parks and hang out together.  As for your women friends, I refer you to "Girls at Gay Days".  There will be women's events both in and out of the parks.  The Bear crowd also has their own events, the most famous being the sing-along at Country Bear Jamboree.  You also may want to consider doing a special tour of the parks.  These are extra money but some are worth it.  I highly recommend "Behinds the Seeds" tour in Epcot as a starter.  Its current cost is $25 and it runs about 2 hours.  Feel free to private message me if you want more information.  I am an Annual Passholder and Disney Vacation Club member and I'm in the parks anywhere from 3-4 times a year.


----------



## FarCityGuy

BostonLawyer978 said:


> I have never been, but am probably going in 2018 with some friends.  The only websites I've seen (so far gaydays.com and onemagicalweekend.com) make this seem like just another gay pride week.  They don't even REFERENCE Disney, just a bunch of pool parties, clubs and a drag pageant.  While I like those things, my lesbian friends who were going to come with aren't going to be too keen, and honestly i'm disappointed.  Am I missing something, can someone enlighten me?


This will be either my 7th or 8th year-in-a-row, and I have never found it to be, "just another gay pride week."  What I have found it to be is an annual gathering of 150,000+ who seem like they are there to have a fun time.  Keep in mind that Disney does not officially sanction or sponsor the gay week in their parks, but the vast majority of cast members are very welcoming.  I think you will be quite surprised and impressed at the number of red shirts you will see in the parks (Animal Kingdom on Thursday, Hollywood Studios on Friday, Magic Kingdom on Saturday, and Epcot on Sunday).  Now, to be honest, other than at the parks, I have not seen a huge crowd of lesbians during the week.  If it is still in existence, "Girls In Wonderland" has been using the Sheraton as their host hotel.  Gay Days, Inc. used to have a designated wing of their host hotel, The Doubletree at SeaWorld, for the ladies; but, they discontinued that a couple of years ago.
Bottom line:  if you stick to the theme parks, you will be a part of a huge gay community and your lesbian friends will probably be content.  But, most all of the pool parties and events I have attended elsewhere in Orlando tend to be vast majority gay.  Your lesbian friends may not be as happy with those events.


----------



## Jonathanju

BostonLawyer978 said:


> I have never been, but am probably going in 2018 with some friends.  The only websites I've seen (so far gaydays.com and onemagicalweekend.com) make this seem like just another gay pride week.  They don't even REFERENCE Disney, just a bunch of pool parties, clubs and a drag pageant.  While I like those things, my lesbian friends who were going to come with aren't going to be too keen, and honestly i'm disappointed.  Am I missing something, can someone enlighten me?



You are correct, the websites do promote parties (pool / circuit) and as FarCityGuy noted- Disney does not officially sponsor "Gay Days" however they do definitely "recognize" it as they provide "pride" specific product during this specific time frame (rainbow Mickey Mouse pins, t-shirts with "rainbow" disney logo...etc) In the past, One Magical Weekend used to block out rooms over at the Grand Floridian & Coronado Springs at GREAT RATES in addition to the "off property" host hotels where you will find pool parties etc (you will NOT find them at any of the Disney properties, however you will run into other Gay Days attendees) My husband & I choose to stay "on property" at one of the Disney Hotels as I am truly a Disney "geek", so for me (my husband does his "husbandly duties" and comes along for the ride) Gay Days is about enjoying the parks. I will note- the one "event" I must attend every year is Riptide (private dance party) at Typhoon Lagoon....ALWAYS have a great time there! Nothing better than being amongst fellow gays & lesbians and having the water park to ourselves with plenty of cocktails, enjoying the waterslides and dancing the night away. All said, Gay Days at the parks are a BLAST! and I look forward to attending every year!!!

**Gaydays.com does have calendar with dates for each specific park during the week.....


----------



## BostonLawyer978

FarCityGuy said:


> This will be either my 7th or 8th year-in-a-row, and I have never found it to be, "just another gay pride week."  What I have found it to be is an annual gathering of 150,000+ who seem like they are there to have a fun time.  Keep in mind that Disney does not officially sanction or sponsor the gay week in their parks, but the vast majority of cast members are very welcoming.  I think you will be quite surprised and impressed at the number of red shirts you will see in the parks (Animal Kingdom on Thursday, Hollywood Studios on Friday, Magic Kingdom on Saturday, and Epcot on Sunday).  Now, to be honest, other than at the parks, I have not seen a huge crowd of lesbians during the week.  If it is still in existence, "Girls In Wonderland" has been using the Sheraton as their host hotel.  Gay Days, Inc. used to have a designated wing of their host hotel, The Doubletree at SeaWorld, for the ladies; but, they discontinued that a couple of years ago.
> Bottom line:  if you stick to the theme parks, you will be a part of a huge gay community and your lesbian friends will probably be content.  But, most all of the pool parties and events I have attended elsewhere in Orlando tend to be vast majority gay.  Your lesbian friends may not be as happy with those events.


Thanks FarCityGuy, perhaps I judged too hastily.  I guess I will find out next year all the fun.


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jonathanju said:


> You are correct, the websites do promote parties (pool / circuit) and as FarCityGuy noted- Disney does not officially sponsor "Gay Days" however they do definitely "recognize" it as they provide "pride" specific product during this specific time frame (rainbow Mickey Mouse pins, t-shirts with "rainbow" disney logo...etc) In the past, One Magical Weekend used to block out rooms over at the Grand Floridian & Coronado Springs at GREAT RATES in addition to the "off property" host hotels where you will find pool parties etc (you will NOT find them at any of the Disney properties, however you will run into other Gay Days attendees) My husband & I choose to stay "on property" at one of the Disney Hotels as I am truly a Disney "geek", so for me (my husband does his "husbandly duties" and comes along for the ride) Gay Days is about enjoying the parks. I will note- the one "event" I must attend every year is Riptide (private dance party) at Typhoon Lagoon....ALWAYS have a great time there! Nothing better than being amongst fellow gays & lesbians and having the water park to ourselves with plenty of cocktails, enjoying the waterslides and dancing the night away. All said, Gay Days at the parks are a BLAST! and I look forward to attending every year!!!
> 
> **Gaydays.com does have calendar with dates for each specific park during the week.....



Thanks JonathanJu.  I will admit being sad the host hotel wasn't on property. I just purchased a DVC membership so I'd be staying on property.


----------



## Bdawgsc

Hey everyone! Wanted to jump in and re-introduce myself. I haven't been on the Dis much at all for several years, so I don't recognize many faces/names on the board.

I live in Charleston, SC and my first Gay Days was 2004 -- I've been most years since then. It has turned into one of my favorite vacations with friends that I've met on here and via connections made here.This year's trip is a bit of a planning nightmare, but myself and a friend are leaving a gay campground in Georgia from Memorial Day festivities and heading to Fort Wilderness Wednesday, May 31 - Thursday, June 8. No idea what time we're arriving on the 31st due to the fact that we don't move at posted highway speeds in the RV, so we're leaving plans that day up in the air. We'll definitely be doing the parks on the designated days and spending the last few days with our feet up by the pool and a cold drink in our hands. That's about all we have planned besides a few dinners with friends. Neither one of us likes spreadsheets and 6-month-out ADR's and I don't see this turning into the sort of trip where we decide they're a good idea.

If you see us around, say hello. Or if you end up over at Fort Wilderness, look me up and come by and say hello or see what we have in the slushy machine that evening. If I'm not a ball of stress from driving, we may even try and pop our heads in the monorail crawl for a bit.


----------



## FarCityGuy

Bdawgsc said:


> Hey everyone! Wanted to jump in and re-introduce myself. I haven't been on the Dis much at all for several years, so I don't recognize many faces/names on the board.
> 
> I live in Charleston, SC and my first Gay Days was 2004 -- I've been most years since then. It has turned into one of my favorite vacations with friends that I've met on here and via connections made here.This year's trip is a bit of a planning nightmare, but myself and a friend are leaving a gay campground in Georgia from Memorial Day festivities and heading to Fort Wilderness Wednesday, May 31 - Thursday, June 8. No idea what time we're arriving on the 31st due to the fact that we don't move at posted highway speeds in the RV, so we're leaving plans that day up in the air. We'll definitely be doing the parks on the designated days and spending the last few days with our feet up by the pool and a cold drink in our hands. That's about all we have planned besides a few dinners with friends. Neither one of us likes spreadsheets and 6-month-out ADR's and I don't see this turning into the sort of trip where we decide they're a good idea.
> 
> If you see us around, say hello. Or if you end up over at Fort Wilderness, look me up and come by and say hello or see what we have in the slushy machine that evening. If I'm not a ball of stress from driving, we may even try and pop our heads in the monorail crawl for a bit.


Hey, Bdawg!  The early gathering for the monorail crawl actually starts at Crockett's Tavern at Ft. Wilderness.  So, if you guys get an early enough start, you may arrive in time.  If not, maybe you can join in a bit later that evening.  In the worse case, maybe you can meet up with our "helluva lot of fun" group on Thursday at AK.


----------



## BKellyWilliams

Okay guys.  I've never been to Disney World.  My partner of 16 years and I are going during the "Gay Days".  Any suggestions on where to stay?  Should we do a BRB?  Should we stay on the resort?  If we stay on the resort, what's the best hotel?  What time is this monorail crawl on Wednesday, it sounds fun!


----------



## Billnpcola

BKellyWilliams said:


> Okay guys.  I've never been to Disney World.  My partner of 16 years and I are going during the "Gay Days".  Any suggestions on where to stay?  Should we do a BRB?  Should we stay on the resort?  If we stay on the resort, what's the best hotel?  What time is this monorail crawl on Wednesday, it sounds fun!



Below is pasted from page 2 of this thread. 

We'll begin at *7:00 PM* inside Disney's Contemporary Resort. At *Outer Rim*, we'll enjoy a spectacular view of Bay Lake while we mingle with old friends and greet some some new ones.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/outer-rim/

After a beverage or two, around *8:15 PM*, we'll board the monorail at Disney's Contemporary Resort and travel to Disney's Polynesian Village Resort. Once there, we'll meet at *Trader Sam's Grog Grotto* and /or *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace* (the grotto might reach capacity).
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-grog-grotto/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-tiki-terrace/

At *9:00 PM*, from *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace*, look across Seven Seas Lagoon high above Cinderella Castle and enjoy *Happily Ever After*, Magic Kingdom's newest fireworks show.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happily-ever-after-fireworks/

Around *10:00 PM*, we'll board the monorail at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and travel to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. There, we'll meet at *Mizner's Lounge* for our night caps.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/mizner-lounge/

_For those that want to begin even earlier, at *5:00 PM*, I'll be at *Crockett's Tavern* near the Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort loading up on pizza, wings, and beer._
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cabins-at-fort-wilderness-resort/crockett-tavern/_


----------



## FarCityGuy

BKellyWilliams said:


> Okay guys.  I've never been to Disney World.  My partner of 16 years and I are going during the "Gay Days".  Any suggestions on where to stay?  Should we do a BRB?  Should we stay on the resort?  If we stay on the resort, what's the best hotel?  What time is this monorail crawl on Wednesday, it sounds fun!


OK, I will offer my "two cents worth" about "where to stay."  If the primary purpose of your trip is to visit all of the WDW theme parks, then I would think that staying at one of the Disney Resort hotels would have some nice perks.  If you are interested in taking in some of the pool parties and other events happening throughout the Orlando area, then you can consider some other options:  One Magical Weekend has the B Resort for its host hotel, the bears Tidal Wave event has the Holiday Inn at Disney Springs for its host hotel, the host hotel for Gay Days, Inc. is the Doubletree at Seaworld.  Now, if you are on a budget (my hand goes up), then I highly suggest a hotel close to any of the three host hotels.  My friend and I have found Uber to be a great way to get around, and we enjoy attending some of the parties at the Parliament House and the pool parties, in addition to going to the Disney parks.  The great news is that there are so many hotels in and close to the WDW area, that you should easily be able to find a place that meets your budget and convenience to most all of the events.


----------



## dano4

Our annual passes expire today.  I called to renew them and to my surprise, the new passes won't expire until June 28, 2018.  Not only do we have tickets for this year, but also next year's gay days.  When you purchase or renew an annual pass, currently, you get thirteen months instead of twelve.  I believe this has something to do with the 45th anniversary of Magic Kingdom.  Only 63 more days until check-in and just 3 days until we can select our fast passes! Can't wait!


----------



## EDCCFO

dano4 said:


> Our annual passes expire today.  I called to renew them and to my surprise, the new passes won't expire until June 28, 2018.  Not only do we have tickets for this year, but also next year's gay days.  When you purchase or renew an annual pass, currently, you get thirteen months instead of twelve.  I believe this has something to do with the 45th anniversary of Magic Kingdom.  Only 63 more days until check-in and just 3 days until we can select our fast passes! Can't wait!


And 64 more days to Dano's 4th Annual MonoRail Crawl!


----------



## EDCCFO

BKellyWilliams said:


> Okay guys.  I've never been to Disney World.  My partner of 16 years and I are going during the "Gay Days".  Any suggestions on where to stay?  Should we do a BRB?  Should we stay on the resort?  If we stay on the resort, what's the best hotel?  What time is this monorail crawl on Wednesday, it sounds fun!


So yes, Far City Guy has provided various options for hotels. I will focus a bit more on Disney Resorts because we primarily do the Parks for Gay Days. By staying "on property", you can book your FP at 60 days instead of 30. Furthermore, you will get free transportation from your resort to/from the Parks (so no parking lot fees for those who might have a rental car and no uber/cab fees). And also free transportation ("Magical Express") to/from MCO, including your luggage which leaves your home airport and will then arrive at your Disney room after check in. Plus it ads to the total Disney experience if your Gay Days is focused on the Parks.  As far as where to stay, check out My Disney Experience. Disney has 20+ resorts and offers "value resorts", "moderate resorts" and "deluxe resorts".  Although they are a bit more expensive, we prefer staying on either the Monorail resorts (Contemporary, Bay Lake, Polynesian or the Grand Floridian) or the Epcot resorts (Beach club, Yacht Club, Swan, Dolphin or the Boardwalk). One way to cut the costs of these resorts a bit, is to check out "Daves DVC Rental".  Ok......there's my 2 cents.


----------



## FarCityGuy

All of you who have the 60-day FP option should be getting your fingers ready to punch in some choices!


----------



## Puer Aeternus

FarCityGuy said:


> All of you who have the 60-day FP option should be getting your fingers ready to punch in some choices!



Me and my BF are all ready to go!

Solomon


----------



## dano4

FarCityGuy said:


> All of you who have the 60-day FP option should be getting your fingers ready to punch in some choices!



Roger that and all set!


----------



## Tagrel

Hi everyone - wanted to say hello and check in for our first Gay Days at WDW!  My partner and I are really looking forward to it and bringing along a Disney first timer.  Arriving for the week on May 30th and staying at the Boardwalk Villas until June 5th.  Both Riptide and the Monorail crawl sound like some great fun.  We have dinner reservations at 'Ohana the night of the crawl so hopefully we could start and/or end the night with the group.   

Dave and Alan


----------



## ncsubuddy

Cannot wait for this! We are staying at BLT this year with our check in on Thursday/Check Out on Monday.


----------



## Bdawgsc

BKellyWilliams said:


> Okay guys.  I've never been to Disney World.  My partner of 16 years and I are going during the "Gay Days".  Any suggestions on where to stay?  Should we do a BRB?  Should we stay on the resort?  If we stay on the resort, what's the best hotel?  What time is this monorail crawl on Wednesday, it sounds fun!



Jumping in here, I think there have been some excellent points.

Hotel preference is subjective to what you're comfortable with... both price and comfort-level. I will say, if you're staying on property, the resorts are all unique, but none are actually bad. I don't like the Grand Floridian, but I love Old Key West. It's just personal style and preference.

If you want to do both the parties and the parks, think long and hard about the distance between the two. The host hotel may not look that far away on a map, but that is NOT a fun drive with traffic and definitely would get expensive Uber/Lyft-ing back and forth. From host hotel to the MK train station, I'd say you'd need at least an hour, but it would probably be closer to 1.5 by the time you drive, park, walk, tram, security, monorail/ferry. If you're only doing that one day, though, it's certainly less expensive to stay over near the parties and you wouldn't have to drive to those. And, if you're going to P-House or something downtown, I haven't cabbed it in a while, but it was close to $50 each way the last time I did from Disney (which was probably 8 years ago). 

My opinion is, it's hard to do both, but it sure is easy to have fun no matter what you decide to do or stay!


----------



## Bdawgsc

FarCityGuy said:


> Hey, Bdawg!  The early gathering for the monorail crawl actually starts at Crockett's Tavern at Ft. Wilderness.  So, if you guys get an early enough start, you may arrive in time.  If not, maybe you can join in a bit later that evening.  In the worse case, maybe you can meet up with our "helluva lot of fun" group on Thursday at AK.



Thanks for the reminder. It's not likely we'll actually make it down there in time due to how long of a day that is. Plus, after sitting over the engine all day in the Florida heat, you'll definitely want me to take time to shower before hanging out with you all night.


----------



## ncsubuddy

Bdawgsc said:


> Jumping in here, I think there have been some excellent points.
> 
> Hotel preference is subjective to what you're comfortable with... both price and comfort-level. I will say, if you're staying on property, the resorts are all unique, but none are actually bad. I don't like the Grand Floridian, but I love Old Key West. It's just personal style and preference.
> 
> If you want to do both the parties and the parks, think long and hard about the distance between the two. The host hotel may not look that far away on a map, but that is NOT a fun drive with traffic and definitely would get expensive Uber/Lyft-ing back and forth. From host hotel to the MK train station, I'd say you'd need at least an hour, but it would probably be closer to 1.5 by the time you drive, park, walk, tram, security, monorail/ferry. If you're only doing that one day, though, it's certainly less expensive to stay over near the parties and you wouldn't have to drive to those. And, if you're going to P-House or something downtown, I haven't cabbed it in a while, but it was close to $50 each way the last time I did from Disney (which was probably 8 years ago).
> 
> My opinion is, it's hard to do both, but it sure is easy to have fun no matter what you decide to do or stay!




I second the Old Key West resort. My boyfriend and I go down to Disney several times a year and Old Key West has become one of our resort favorites. We are however staying at Bay Lake Tower this time next to MK for a little treat. If anyone needs help booking a trip, I do Disney Travel Planning as a side gig and would be happy to help anyone. It's all free


----------



## dano4

I've hit the mark that says just 50 more days until check-in! I should probably consider what to pack.


----------



## EDCCFO

Tagrel said:


> Hi everyone - wanted to say hello and check in for our first Gay Days at WDW!  My partner and I are really looking forward to it and bringing along a Disney first timer.  Arriving for the week on May 30th and staying at the Boardwalk Villas until June 5th.  Both Riptide and the Monorail crawl sound like some great fun.  We have dinner reservations at 'Ohana the night of the crawl so hopefully we could start and/or end the night with the group.
> 
> Dave and Alan


Hey guys....i am sure you will enjoy this experience and will most likely put it on your annual calendar.....looking forward to meeting you at the Crawl.


----------



## OutNChiTown

Hey all!!!  Very much looking forward to this trip!  My fiance and I now live in the Orlando area and still booked ourselves a room at Old Key West so we can partake in all of the enjoyment.  Don't know anyone on this thread, but would love to join the Monorail Bar Crawl and am extremely excited to be doing the Typhoon Lagood event!!!

As recent transplants from Chicago, this will be our first Disney Gay Days and are very excited to be experiencing the rainbow magic first hand!


----------



## dano4

OutNChiTown said:


> Hey all!!!  Very much looking forward to this trip!  My fiance and I now live in the Orlando area and still booked ourselves a room at Old Key West so we can partake in all of the enjoyment.  Don't know anyone on this thread, but would love to join the Monorail Bar Crawl and am extremely excited to be doing the Typhoon Lagood event!!!
> 
> As recent transplants from Chicago, this will be our first Disney Gay Days and are very excited to be experiencing the rainbow magic first hand!



You're going to have a blast for sure! It's so close!


----------



## EDCCFO

OutNChiTown said:


> Hey all!!!  Very much looking forward to this trip!  My fiance and I now live in the Orlando area and still booked ourselves a room at Old Key West so we can partake in all of the enjoyment.  Don't know anyone on this thread, but would love to join the Monorail Bar Crawl and am extremely excited to be doing the Typhoon Lagood event!!!
> 
> As recent transplants from Chicago, this will be our first Disney Gay Days and are very excited to be experiencing the rainbow magic first hand!


Well hey there transplant....I am quite sure you will enjoy Disney Gay Days.....i mean, what's not to enjoy?  It's Disney........anyway, please do join us at Dano's 4th Annual Monorail Crawl. It is a great way to kick off Gay Days and meet some new people that you may hang with at the Parks over the 4 days. And Riptide is also a favorite of ours. And needless to say, drinking around the World Sunday night is an awesome way to finish the celebration. Looking forward to meeting you guys at the Crawl.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

dano4 said:


> I've hit the mark that says just 50 more days until check-in! I should probably consider what to pack.



Me and my BF were initially going to wear the obligatory red for Gay Days then we were thinking about going for a nautical look since we're staying at the Yacht Club...in the end we decided to Disneybound. Which is likely more my fault. Once he started showing me all of the cool character driven looks I was like...yea...I'm definitely doing this. Any excuse to dress up. 

Solomon


----------



## Puer Aeternus

OutNChiTown said:


> Hey all!!!  Very much looking forward to this trip!  My fiance and I now live in the Orlando area and still booked ourselves a room at Old Key West so we can partake in all of the enjoyment.  Don't know anyone on this thread, but would love to join the Monorail Bar Crawl and am extremely excited to be doing the Typhoon Lagood event!!!
> 
> As recent transplants from Chicago, this will be our first Disney Gay Days and are very excited to be experiencing the rainbow magic first hand!



I hope you guys have an amazing first Gay Days! As has been said before, going can be quite addictive. Adorable profile photo btw.

Solomon


----------



## OutNChiTown

dano4 said:


> You're going to have a blast for sure! It's so close!


 


EDCCFO said:


> Well hey there transplant....I am quite sure you will enjoy Disney Gay Days.....i mean, what's not to enjoy?  It's Disney........anyway, please do join us at Dano's 4th Annual Monorail Crawl. It is a great way to kick off Gay Days and meet some new people that you may hang with at the Parks over the 4 days. And Riptide is also a favorite of ours. And needless to say, drinking around the World Sunday night is an awesome way to finish the celebration. Looking forward to meeting you guys at the Crawl.


 


Puer Aeternus said:


> I hope you guys have an amazing first Gay Days! As has been said before, going can be quite addictive. Adorable profile photo btw.
> 
> Solomon


 
Thanks all!!!  Very excited and looking forward to the experience.  I'm sure it will be a blast!


----------



## RedsDrew

My partner and I are coming to GD again this year.  Just booked last night.  This will be my 4th GD at Disney World.  One of the highlights is Drink Around the World at Epcot and the Rose and Crown party in the UK @ EPCOT. Can't wait, everyone!


----------



## EDCCFO

RedsDrew said:


> My partner and I are coming to GD again this year.  Just booked last night.  This will be my 4th GD at Disney World.  One of the highlights is Drink Around the World at Epcot and the Rose and Crown party in the UK @ EPCOT. Can't wait, everyone!


If you arrive on or before Wednesday, try to make the Monorail Crawl......check out the details earlier in this thread.


----------



## FarCityGuy

We are in Orlando currently. This is our spring break Universal Studios trip. I will check to make sure that Orlando is fully stocked with adult beverages before gay days!


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> We are in Orlando currently. This is our spring break Universal Studios trip. I will check to make sure that Orlando is fully stocked with adult beverages before gay days!


Hmmmmm......me thinks you may partake in some of those   .....and so i am not sure i can count on Orlando being fully stocked up....


----------



## Billnpcola

So excited cant wait for gay days and something we keep thinking about is parking for the monorail crawl. Before the crawl we are going to be at animal kingdom and we are staying at Coronado, we hate to take the bus and typically take our car when going from park to park. We most likely wont be in any condition to drive after the monorail crawl. any suggestions on where we should park that we could leave our car if necessary or is this one of those times where the bus is going to be our best bet. Same goes for riptide will there be transportation back to the hotels?


----------



## dano4

Billnpcola said:


> So excited cant wait for gay days and something we keep thinking about is parking for the monorail crawl. Before the crawl we are going to be at animal kingdom and we are staying at Coronado, we hate to take the bus and typically take our car when going from park to park. We most likely wont be in any condition to drive after the monorail crawl. any suggestions on where we should park that we could leave our car if necessary or is this one of those times where the bus is going to be our best bet. Same goes for riptide will there be transportation back to the hotels?



Since Magic Kingdom has extra magic hours the night of the monorail crawl, I recommend you take a bus.  The buses will likely run until 2:00 AM.


----------



## EDCCFO

Billnpcola said:


> So excited cant wait for gay days and something we keep thinking about is parking for the monorail crawl. Before the crawl we are going to be at animal kingdom and we are staying at Coronado, we hate to take the bus and typically take our car when going from park to park. We most likely wont be in any condition to drive after the monorail crawl. any suggestions on where we should park that we could leave our car if necessary or is this one of those times where the bus is going to be our best bet. Same goes for riptide will there be transportation back to the hotels?


I tend to agree with Dano to use Disney transportation to get to the Crawl.  And then you can decide to get back to Coronado the same way.....or use Uber. We have used Uber (including to and from Rip Tide) and have found that to be a good alternative.


----------



## Billnpcola

dano4 said:


> Since Magic Kingdom has extra magic hours the night of the monorail crawl, I recommend you take a bus.  The buses will likely run until 2:00 AM.



Thank you!


----------



## rbthntschl

Animal Kingdom also has extra magic hours that night (and every night while we're there) and will also be open to 1am.


----------



## FarCityGuy

We have been in Orlando this week, doing the Universal thing. A word of caution: there is a lot (and I mean a LOT) of road construction going on here, including I-4, the Beeline that goes out to MCO, and even secondary roads. Just be prepared for delays this year. FL taxpayer dollars are definitely being used for road and highway projects.


----------



## Honey valentine

EDCCFO said:


> Trust me......there are plenty of guys at Rip Tide that are not Twinks....you should really think about it.....


 Are there girls? My finance and I will be attending gay days for the first time and really want to go to riptide.


----------



## Mboucher74

Can't wait to go this year.  Going solo again.  Love to meet new people.  I've made some great friends from here! I'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## dano4

Honey valentine said:


> Are there girls? My finance and I will be attending gay days for the first time and really want to go to riptide.



Both girls and guys do attend Riptide and everybody enjoys themselves.


----------



## Jonathanju

Honey valentine said:


> Are there girls? My finance and I will be attending gay days for the first time and really want to go to riptide.


There are plenty of girls at riptide....that event is all about having a good time, male or female. Def plan on attending...you won't regret it!


----------



## EDCCFO

Honey valentine said:


> Are there girls? My finance and I will be attending gay days for the first time and really want to go to riptide.


As others have said Honey.....your Honey won't be the only female there.........so absolutely get your tix.....and for sure....if you are there Wednesday....be sure to check out Dano's Monorail Crawl......


----------



## EDCCFO

Mboucher74 said:


> Can't wait to go this year.  Going solo again.  Love to meet new people.  I've made some great friends from here! I'll be staying at Port Orleans Riverside


Hope to see you at the Monorail Crawl....


----------



## Jonathanju

BostonLawyer978 said:


> Thanks JonathanJu.  I will admit being sad the host hotel wasn't on property. I just purchased a DVC membership so I'd be staying on property.


Honestly- I wouldn't imagine staying anywhere other than on Disney property....don't get me wrong, I don't mind a good pool party- but my idea of the "perfect" gay days is enjoying everything disney has to offer!


----------



## BostonLawyer978

Jonathanju said:


> Honestly- I wouldn't imagine staying anywhere other than on Disney property....don't get me wrong, I don't mind a good pool party- but my idea of the "perfect" gay days is enjoying everything disney has to offer!


Yeah if I didn't have all my vacation time this year planned I'm tempted to just make a trip down.  Next year for sure.


----------



## FarCityGuy

30 day FP window is about to open for us.  Yay!!!


----------



## Puer Aeternus

FarCityGuy said:


> 30 day FP window is about to open for us.  Yay!!!



Awesome! What did you boys end up booking?

Solomon


----------



## FarCityGuy

Puer Aeternus said:


> Awesome! What did you boys end up booking?
> 
> Solomon


For AK on Thursday, 6/1, we have an Expedition Everest, Safari, and the Na'vi River Journey.  No Flight of Passages were left.  Sigh.  We may have to wait in line a long time for that one.


----------



## Puer Aeternus

FarCityGuy said:


> For AK on Thursday, 6/1, we have an Expedition Everest, Safari, and the Na'vi River Journey.  No Flight of Passages were left.  Sigh.  We may have to wait in line a long time for that one.



Nice! For 6/1 we went with Everest, Rivers of Light and Flight of Passage. We were one of those people who made it impossible for you guys to get a FP+.   From what I've heard the Flight of Passage standby line is supposed to be an experience in and of itself so you may not be disappointed by getting to do it. We're going to do the standby line for Na'vi River Journey. We arrive early that morning so not sure if we're going to try and do it right away...or wait til later in the night. From what I've heard (and I've been trying to avoid spoilers), I hear its almost a different experience depending on if you do it in the day or night.

Solomon


----------



## dano4

Just 25 more days until we check-in.  We received our luggage tags and our Magic Bands have shipped.  Three weeks from this coming Wednesday is the monorail crawl and four weeks from today is Riptide! Is everybody ready?


----------



## FarCityGuy

We sure do hope that a lot of guys will join us for dano's monorail crawl on Wednesday evening, May 31st!  Only 3 weeks from today!  Sooo much fun!  And, a great way to meet up with old friends and meet new friends from all over.  The details are posted above...just scroll back up.  Get ready, Orlando!  We're ready to come back, again!!!


----------



## Jonathanju

FarCityGuy said:


> We sure do hope that a lot of guys will join us for dano's monorail crawl on Wednesday evening, May 31st!  Only 3 weeks from today!  Sooo much fun!  And, a great way to meet up with old friends and meet new friends from all over.  The details are posted above...just scroll back up.  Get ready, Orlando!  We're ready to come back, again!!!


We won't be able to join y'all for the crawl....maybe we can meet up at some point in one of the parks? Or at Riptide party....?


----------



## Shannon Harris

If you are visiting Disney Springs, Saturday Night (June 3rd), stop by HOUSE OF BLUES  for One Magical Weekend's  RED VOL 2 #lovewins! This is not just a circuit party.…it is a celebration for everyone to remember why we gather and dance in the first place…unity, pride, Love! Get tickets in advance at: www.onemagicalweekend.com


----------



## FarCityGuy

Jonathanju said:


> We won't be able to join y'all for the crawl....maybe we can meet up at some point in one of the parks? Or at Riptide party....?


Definitely!  We plan to be at AK all day on Thursday, Riptide on Friday night, and Epcot on Sunday.  Sorry to hear that u guys won't be able to make the crawl, though.


----------



## Jonathanju

Shannon Harris said:


> If you are visiting Disney Springs, Saturday Night (June 3rd), stop by HOUSE OF BLUES  for One Magical Weekend's  RED VOL 2 #lovewins! This is not just a circuit party.…it is a celebration for everyone to remember why we gather and dance in the first place…unity, pride, Love! Get tickets in advance at: www.onemagicalweekend.com



Already have our tix....will be there!


----------



## Bdawgsc

FarCityGuy said:


> We sure do hope that a lot of guys will join us for dano's monorail crawl on Wednesday evening, May 31st!  Only 3 weeks from today!  Sooo much fun!  And, a great way to meet up with old friends and meet new friends from all over.  The details are posted above...just scroll back up.  Get ready, Orlando!  We're ready to come back, again!!!


Still planning to be there! Really exciting. We start the trip in less than two weeks now!!


----------



## a4matte

We leave on the 31st and are stay at Polynesian through June 6.
Finishing up the artwork for our shirts (kinda irked because I found out that a website that sells the typical gay graphic screen printed shirts ripped off my artwork from a few years ago). 

This year is a little more relaxed for us. A few of our friends have decided to not go this year, including one who just recently canceled. On top of that the BF isn't DJing anything at the Gay Days host hotel this year.
Can't wait to see Happily Ever After and wander around Avatar at night.


----------



## FarCityGuy

a4matte said:


> We leave on the 31st and are stay at Polynesian through June 6.
> Finishing up the artwork for our shirts (kinda irked because I found out that a website that sells the typical gay graphic screen printed shirts ripped off my artwork from a few years ago).
> 
> This year is a little more relaxed for us. A few of our friends have decided to not go this year, including one who just recently canceled. On top of that the BF isn't DJing anything at the Gay Days host hotel this year.
> Can't wait to see Happily Ever After and wander around Avatar at night.


Hope that u make it in early enough on the 31st that u can join us on the monorail crawl.  Woots!  It is getting close, now!  Only 2 more weeks to go!!!


----------



## EDCCFO

a4matte said:


> We leave on the 31st and are stay at Polynesian through June 6.
> Finishing up the artwork for our shirts (kinda irked because I found out that a website that sells the typical gay graphic screen printed shirts ripped off my artwork from a few years ago).
> 
> This year is a little more relaxed for us. A few of our friends have decided to not go this year, including one who just recently canceled. On top of that the BF isn't DJing anything at the Gay Days host hotel this year.
> Can't wait to see Happily Ever After and wander around Avatar at night.



We are also at Poly arriving May 30th and leaving on the 6th.   Hope to see you guys at the Monorail Crawl on the 31st.


----------



## PJ and Cory

My husband and I are SO excited for this years Gay Disney Days!!!!! Just 10 days away!!! Besides the fact that we are both huge Disney freaks, we will also be on our Honeymoon, so Gay Days 2017 is going to be extra special for us!  Hope to make some new friends and some amazing memories!


----------



## FarCityGuy

Only one more week to go!  Woohoo!  Time to start thinking about packing.  Hmm, I don't have the pink pants; but, I gotta find something bright and colorful to compete with Ed this year on the monorail crawl!


----------



## ncsubuddy

FarCityGuy said:


> Only one more week to go!  Woohoo!  Time to start thinking about packing.  Hmm, I don't have the pink pants; but, I gotta find something bright and colorful to compete with Ed this year on the monorail crawl!




Target has their PRIDE rainbow collection of shorts, shirts, etc. I warn you tho the rainbow shorts are at least one size smaller than normal


----------



## EDCCFO

PJ and Cory said:


> My husband and I are SO excited for this years Gay Disney Days!!!!! Just 10 days away!!! Besides the fact that we are both huge Disney freaks, we will also be on our Honeymoon, so Gay Days 2017 is going to be extra special for us!  Hope to make some new friends and some amazing memories!


Hope to see you at Dano's monrail crawl so we can catch up on what's going on in our home town (we are from Erie too).


----------



## EDCCFO

FarCityGuy said:


> Only one more week to go!  Woohoo!  Time to start thinking about packing.  Hmm, I don't have the pink pants; but, I gotta find something bright and colorful to compete with Ed this year on the monorail crawl!


You go for it FarCityGuy......you know me....I will definitely be sporting an outfit....


----------



## Jonathanju

FarCityGuy said:


> Definitely!  We plan to be at AK all day on Thursday, Riptide on Friday night, and Epcot on Sunday.  Sorry to hear that u guys won't be able to make the crawl, though.


K boys....we should be at AK between noon to 1pm on Thursday, our first FP is for Kali RR @ 1:55....let us know where y'all are..perhaps we can meet up for a drink?


----------



## FarCityGuy

Jonathanju said:


> K boys....we should be at AK between noon to 1pm on Thursday, our first FP is for Kali RR @ 1:55....let us know where y'all are..perhaps we can meet up for a drink?


On Thursday, we have FP's for Everest in the morning, and then the safari at 2:40pm and Na'vi River Journey at 4:55pm.  Not sure, yet, when we will stand in line for hours waiting for Flight of Passage.  It looks like most all of us on here will be at Riptide on Friday night.


----------



## EDCCFO

Here it is.....today is the 1 week mark until Dano's 4th Annual Monorail Crawl and what we consider to be the kick off of Gay Days at Disney....In case you haven't read all the threads above.....here are the details for next Wednesday, May 31st:


We'll begin at *7:00 PM* inside Disney's Contemporary Resort. At *Outer Rim*, we'll enjoy a spectacular view of Bay Lake while we mingle with old friends and greet some some new ones.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/outer-rim/

After a beverage or two, around *8:15 PM*, we'll board the monorail at Disney's Contemporary Resort and travel to Disney's Polynesian Village Resort. Once there, we'll meet at *Trader Sam's Grog Grotto* and /or *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace* (the grotto might reach capacity).
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-grog-grotto/

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-tiki-terrace/

At *9:00 PM*, from *Trader Sam's Tiki Terrace*, look across Seven Seas Lagoon high above Cinderella Castle and enjoy *Happily Ever After*, Magic Kingdom's newest fireworks show.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happily-ever-after-fireworks/

Around *10:00 PM*, we'll board the monorail at Disney's Polynesian Village Resort and travel to Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa. There, we'll meet at *Mizner's Lounge* for our night caps.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/grand-floridian-resort-and-spa/mizner-lounge/

_For those that want to begin even earlier, at *5:00 PM*, I'll be at *Crockett's Tavern* near the Campsites at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort loading up on pizza, wings, and beer._
_https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/cabins-at-fort-wilderness-resort/crockett-tavern/_

I hope that you will join us and please pass this on to your friends that aren't part of the DIS. If you have any questions, feel free to ask them here or find me on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/danielphawleyjr or on facebook join our group "Gay Days Disney Monorail Crawl".


----------



## dano4

Jonathanju said:


> K boys....we should be at AK between noon to 1pm on Thursday, our first FP is for Kali RR @ 1:55....let us know where y'all are..perhaps we can meet up for a drink?



We plan to take in Kali between 12:00 PM and 1:00 PM.  After that, we'll head to Poly for some R&R.  We have dinner reservations at Rainforest at 6:00 PM with plans to return to Animal Kingdom afterwards. Let's plan to grab a drink at Dawa Bar sometime that evening.


----------



## dano4

Since we are communicating about an event that takes place the same time the DIS will be celebrating their 20th anniversary, I thought I'd remind you all about the itinerary for their celebration.  Check out the following link and see if it fits into any of your plans.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-20th-anniversary-event-official-info.3566275/

I might go and meet some of the team.


----------



## Jonathanju

dano4 said:


> We plan to take in Kali between 12:00 PM and 1:00 PM.  After that, we'll head to Poly for some R&R.  We have dinner reservations at Rainforest at 6:00 PM with plans to return to Animal Kingdom afterwards. Let's plan to grab a drink at Dawa Bar sometime that evening.


sounds good....look forward to meeting y'all....


----------



## Mboucher74

Jonathanju said:


> K boys....we should be at AK between noon to 1pm on Thursday, our first FP is for Kali RR @ 1:55....let us know where y'all are..perhaps we can meet up for a drink?


Jon I have most of my fast passes in sync with yours!!!  I'll see you at AK on Thursday I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Jonathanju

Mboucher74 said:


> Jon I have most of my fast passes in sync with yours!!!  I'll see you at AK on Thursday I can't wait!!!!


Perfect! I will text you once we head over to the park so we can meet up.....


----------



## Kevin&Randall

Hello!  I'm late to the party as usual. We'd love to join y'all if we could.  As locals who are working on Wednesday we would have to join starting at the Contemporary.  But I do love the Outer Rim. 

Is there a clothing / costume preference to identify ourselves?  Kinda like red on Saturday?  

Randall


----------



## dano4

Randall, there is no dress code and we all look forward to meeting new people.  Hope to see you Wednesday evening.


----------



## EDCCFO

When Dano4 started this thread about 5 months ago, it seemed like such a long haul.   But here we are.....ready to leave for the airport in a couple hours and make our way to the Happiest Place on Earth.
  For those of you that are already there..... save some fun for us.........and for those of you not leaving until tomorrow.....no fret..... we will be waiting for you with open arms...


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

I am sitting in my office, green with envy. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

Juan J. Cordero said:


> I am sitting in my office, green with envy. Have fun everyone.


5


----------



## EDCCFO

Juan J. Cordero said:


> 5


Plan a trip for next year.....and join Dano's 5th Annual Crawl....im sure he will have it again!  Plus all the fun at the Parks!!


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

My annual pass is in the mail


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

EDCCFO said:


> Plan a trip for next year.....and join Dano's 5th Annual Crawl....im sure he will have it again!  Plus all the fun at the Parks!!



I might have to start considering the trip next year. Now I have to search what Dano's Crawl is.


----------



## FarCityGuy

We had sooo much fun again this year!  The monorail crawl was really great, with the largest participation ever!  I think we were up to 40 guys at one point.  Many, many thanks to dano for putting this together!  Make plans to join us for the 5th crawl next year on Wednesday, May 30, 2018!!!


----------



## dano4

I would say the monorail crawl was a huge success and quite a few new friendships were made.  Ed and I are are thankful for everyone who participated and we look forward to 2018 for sure.  Follow our group on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/1527546280888082/?ref=bookmarks because you never know when we will be riding the rail toasting each and every one of you and perhaps some of you will join.  All in all, this has been my favorite gay days gathering at the Walt Disney World Resort.


----------



## EDCCFO

dano4 said:


> I would say the monorail crawl was a huge success and quite a few new friendships were made.  Ed and I are are thankful for everyone who participated and we look forward to 2018 for sure.  Follow our group on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/1527546280888082/?ref=bookmarks because you never know when we will be riding the rail toasting each and every one of you and perhaps some of you will join.  All in all, this has been my favorite gay days gathering at the Walt Disney World Resort.


Thanks to all who participated in Dano's 4th Annual Monorail Crawl.  It was truly a success as we had the opportunity to meet many new faces.  As always, we look forward to next year and seeing all of you there again on the 5th Crawl and hopefully many more new faces to share stories with and just have some fun. Have a safe 2017 and look for the next year's Crawl announcements in early 2018.


----------



## Tom Michaels

dano4 said:


> We plan to take in Kali between 12:00 PM and 1:00 PM.  After that, we'll head to Poly for some R&R.  We have dinner reservations at Rainforest at 6:00 PM with plans to return to Animal Kingdom afterwards. Let's plan to grab a drink at Dawa Bar sometime that evening.


Hey Dano...would love to connect with you about Gay Days 2018...let's chat


----------



## dano4

Tom Michaels said:


> Hey Dano...would love to connect with you about Gay Days 2018...let's chat



Sounds good Tom.


----------



## texanlawyer

I'd like to hear about Gay Days 2018 too!


----------



## dano4

*I created a thread for 2018 so let's move the conversation there.*  Also, Ed and I are going to be in the area of the Walt Disney World Resort from October 1st 2017 until late December 2017 and we are planning at least one monorail crawl.  We'd love to meet-up with any of you that happen to be in the area as well.


----------



## Tom Michaels

Any


texanlawyer said:


> I'd like to hear about Gay Days 2018 too!


Great!  I am going to speak with Dan and then I will share with you info for 2018....It's never to early to start to plan


----------

